# Sampling Blog



## Brendan (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,
I've started a new blog you all might be interested in. http://www.brendanjhogan.com/blog (www.brendanjhogan.com/blog)
It's dedicated entirely to sampling and exploring/discussing the potentials of sampling. I'll also be posting free kontakt patches every week. Let me know what you think.
Cheers,
Brendan


----------



## scottbuckley (Oct 8, 2009)

Neat blog... thanks for sharing!

-s


----------



## Ed (Oct 8, 2009)

OOh cool

You should post this in the main forum somwhere, i usually miss this section.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 8, 2009)

The videos, cooooool! :-D


----------



## metrognome (Oct 8, 2009)

Very cool! It's in my RSS reader now....


----------



## Kennith Nichol (Oct 14, 2009)

Stunning sampling application! This is going in my blogs to read list. 

Thanks for sharing.
-Kennith


----------

